# Please help! Some questions about a upcoming horse show!?



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Okay i have showed last year in walk/trot ... it was my first year. This weekend (may 31st and june1st) is my first horse of my second show season. I am in walk trot canter and i am in hunter classes and some western classes and those are the hightest classes at the show. First off, i only have jodphurs and paddock boots ... will i be judged against or stand out if i dont have tall riding boots in the hunter classes?? Second... my horse really doesn't like to keep her head like a hunter or like a western pleasure horse, i can kind of manage to keep it in the correct position in the walk and trot but i can't in a canter (or lope). She feels the need to have her neck and head like a racehorse while cantering (okay well not quite that bad ,,, but you get the picture) .... so will i have major points taken off for that ?? Please help asap (as soon as possible)!!

Thanks in Advance ! 

P.S. here is the website for the show http://www.winningweekends.com/


----------

